# x



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

Kokomorel said:


> Tomorrow lol The earliest I have ever found them is March 30 2001 in Miami Co Indiana Let’s here from everyone on there earliest finds


March 24th 2012, season was super early, was over by mid april


----------

